# gentoo hangs at boot

## Deech

Well, the joy of succesfully installing gentoo lasted only a few days   :Sad: 

Yesterday evening the troubles  began...after i typed in 'halt' the system went through the proces of shutting down....but after de line 'power down' i got an error message: "/sbin/rc: return : Can only 'return' from a function or sourced script". 

Hmm nothing happend from there so i manually powered down my pc. Because this didn't felt quite right, i powered on my pc again and booted to gentoo. Right after 'caching service dependencies' the boot proces just sits there and does nothing anymore.  :Confused: 

What's going on?

Right before halting my system I got some error before while mounting my cdrom and a vfat partition (modprobe: modprobe: can't locate module nls_iso8859-1). And when i tried to unmount them i got an error that the device was busy. After that i halted the system.

Does anyone have a clue what went wrong and how to solve it? 

Did i misconfigure my kernel? What did i miss....

i think i will reinstall again (i'm getting quite handy in installing gentoo   :Wink:  )

Any hints are welcome.

greetz,

deech

----------

## +BroNNoS+

Look here for the first problem:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=269&highlight=function+sourced+script

----------

## Deech

 *+BroNNoS+ wrote:*   

> Look here for the first problem:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=269&highlight=function+sourced+script

 

I recompiled the kernel....and the first part of the problem is fixed now, thanx.

but their's something weird going on with the hanging part of the problem....sometimes gentoo hangs after caching service dependencies, and sometimes it doesn't....i haven't been able to find out when it does and when not. Does anybody have a clue what might be the problem or how to tackle this?

deech

----------

## fghellar

You are not alone: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=394

----------

## Deech

i read that thread, only thing is i have no USB mouse and keybord....guess i'll play around with it when i come back from my holiday to Scotland  :Smile: 

till then if you've got any hints or tips be sure to let me know  :Wink: 

greetz,

deech

----------

## arkane

I wonder... are there any hardware things we should know about?  (what type of system are you running)

The part about system dependencies hanging randomly is wierd...

----------

## Deech

i know it's a weird problem....

But i've recompiled the kernel and changed some USB options and it seems (not 100% sure yet tough) that it's better now. When i'm more sure, i'll let you guys know.....

deech

----------

## papaC

I'm still trying to research this put wanted to pipe up with a me too incase this thread had just got cold but there was a quick answer out there...  Same problem with the hangup on "Caching service dependencies..."

I've installed starting with the 1.2 stage1 tar ball this weekend on an AMD K6- 300Mhz machine w/ 64 MB ram.  As described above everything went fine.  This is a no frills box with two NICs (1 PCI, 1 ISA) and an old PCI graphics card.  AGP, USB, Floppy Controler, and on board sound are all disabled in BIOS.  Kernel has networking, ext2, devfs, tmpfs, gsecurity, plug and play, and not much else.

I have two hard drives.  hda1 - old win95 partition, hda2 swap partition, hda3 <hda5 hda6 hda7> are /, /home, and /tmp for a Mandrake 8.0 install.  Then hdc1 for /boot and hdc2 for / of the new gentoo install.  Plan is to remove hda when gentoo works on this box.

I tried a few combinations, using swap space, not using swap space, turning on BIOS USB and compiling USB modules, changing GRSecurity from High to Medium.  I am using LILO since I still want to get into failsafe on the Mandrake system if needed, but I don't see how this could matter...

----------

## Deech

 *Deech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> But i've recompiled the kernel and changed some USB options and it seems (not 100% sure yet tough) that it's better now. When i'm more sure, i'll let you guys know.....
> 
> deech

 

Well, i haven't had this problem since my last kernel compile, so i guess it's fixed for me....if i can help any of you in any way, just let me know.....

deech

----------

